# Cube Kategorie 3 Sprung nicht erlaubt



## Smily10 (23. November 2016)

Moin,

ich bin relativ neu in der MTB Welt und hab mir ein Cube LTD Pro x2 Hardtail gekauft. Beim überfliegen der Bedienungsanleitung des Cube Bikes bin ich auf die Bike-Einsatzkategorie gestoßen mit dem Hinweis: 

"Klassifikation: Kategorie 3(alle Hardtails mit Federgabel von Cube)
Für Fahrten auf Wegen, wie:


asphaltierten Straßen und Radwegen
Wegen die durch Sand, Schotter oder ähnliche Materialien befestigt sind (z.B. Forststraße, Feldweg
Besfestigten und unbefestigten Wanderwegen auf denen Wurzeln, Schwellen, Steine und Absätze häufiger vorhanden sind

wobei die Laufräder im ständigen Kontakt mit dem Untergrund sind bzw. aufgrund von Unebenheiten wie Wurzeln den Bodenkontakt kurzzeitig verlieren (-> keine Sprünge, kein Fahren auf einem Laufrad, keine Bremsungen wobei das Hinterrad den Kontakt zum Boden verliert)."

Da ich gerne Bunny Hops, Manual und evtl. kleiner Sprünge machen möchte, bin ich doch etwas verunsichert ob Cube wirklich die richtige Marke für mich ist. 
Ist der Hersteller hier einfach nur übervorsichtig oder könnte das Bike wirklich nach einigen Bunny Hops/Manuals, kleine Sprünge auseinanderfallen?

Andere Hersteller wie Canyon, Cannondale und Scott sind das deutlich kulanter mit den Sprüngen


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. November 2016)

Ja Cube ist da sehr sehr sehr vorsichtig.
Der Ltd Rahmen ist schwer, ich denk der hält einiges aus.
Die Laufräder sind da oft die größte Schwachstelle.

Mit einem normalen Ht würde ich Drops von 60cm ins Flat vermeiden.

Dein Händler hat dich wohl falsch beraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FZ1 (24. November 2016)

Da stimme ich TeamAki zu. Einfach sagen ,,ob Cube die richtige Marke ist ,, finde ich falsch. Auch mit einen Cube kann man springen ! Aber ich denke auch....falsch gekauft. Hast Du Dich beraten lassen? Deine Vorhaben dem Verkäufer erzählt?


----------



## ButcherFromHell (25. November 2016)

CUBE! Bringt doch bitte eine Neuauflage des FLYING CIRCUS"


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. November 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dein Händler hat dich wohl falsch beraten.


Aber was ist wenn der TE den Artikel in den Warenkorb geklickt haben sollte?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (25. November 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Aber was ist wenn der TE den Artikel in den Warenkorb geklickt haben sollte?


Dann ist ganz klar Cube Schuld


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. November 2016)

Hi,

ich würde mir erst mal keine Sorgen machen und anfangen.
Ich fahre seit >10.000km und 85-90Kg ein ähnliches  Hardtail.
Bunnyhops, Sprünge, Treppen verkürzen eher die Lebensdauer der Laufräder als das der Rahmen sich irgendwas anmerken läßt.

Am Ende steht dann ein Zweitrad mit 160mm vorn und hinten.
Wie bei fast allen.

Viel Spaß damit
Roudy


----------



## deineLakaien (15. Dezember 2016)

Wer liest Bedieungsanleitungen?


----------



## Stereo150 (19. Januar 2017)

60 cm finde ich auch Grenzwertig. Das würde ich vermeiden. Ansonsten rate ich dir auch: Fang erstmal an und leg los. Mit nem Hardtail kann man ne Menge Spaß haben und gerade um technisch besser zu werden ist es eigentlich ideal da es eben weniger unsauberheiten verzeiht. Der Einsatzbereich ist extrem groß. Ein guter Fahrer kommt mit einem Hardtail fast alles runter. Dazu würde ich mich jetzt noch nicht zählen aber ich hab auch mit dem LTD Race angefangen und war auch hier im Schwarzwald auf down Hill Strecken damit unterwegs. Das bike hat alles mitgemacht.


----------

